# Посоветуйте диету



## fialka07 (15 Июл 2011)

Такое большое количество диет, не могу выбрать подходящую, тем более с моей проблемой. Хотела бы спросить совета. Гуляли с подружкой на ВВЦ, попали на Марафон здоровья, и там прошли бесплатно тестирование в мобильном диабет центре ново нордиска, по прохождению теста мои результаты оказались плохими...Подскажите какие диеты подходят больше  при диабете?


----------



## nuwa (16 Июл 2011)

fialka07 написал(а):


> Подскажите какие диеты подходят больше при диабете?


Диабет, если он подтвердится после полной диагностики, заболевание слишком серьёзное, чтобы его лечить одной лишь диетой, посоветованной непрофессионалами по интернету.
Поэтому, идите на приём к эндокинологу, проходите обследование и, по результатам и совокупности диагнозов, получите назначение лечения у того врача, который занимается этим заболеванием исходя из своей специальности - эндокринолога.


----------

